
Show HN: Functional programming, a brief introduction - shinemonad
https://medium.com/@fbeline/functional-programming-fec6e98b501b
======
yesenadam
First 2 sentences:

"The first thing that you should know is that learning a functional language
is not so simple as just learn a new dialect, the way of thinking and solving
problems going to change dramatically. The imperative paradigm solves problems
using a sequence of statements and commands which modify the state to reach a
specific goal when the functional approach minimizes the “moving parts”
through immutability, describing programs as expressions and transformations."

Uh, both of those sentences are broken, in more than one way. I stopped there.
Why should I bother, when the author didn't?

